# Cat 236



## harryb (Jun 20, 2008)

What do you guys think of a 2004 236 cat skid steer It has cab heat air two speed no turbo 1200 hours have you heard of any problems


----------



## fastcarz3 (Dec 8, 2007)

how much they asking for it?


----------



## harryb (Jun 20, 2008)

$10,500 its a good looking skid steer


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a 2007 cat 236b use it for demo mostly... no major problems.


----------



## harryb (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you for the info


----------

